# 142 gallons planted tank



## jonsal (Apr 23, 2017)

A couple of images from my first attempt to create a planted tank. "Dutch style". 142 gallons/540 litres high tech.

Regards from Sweden



















Dimmed evening light:


----------



## awesometim1 (Oct 31, 2013)

That looks super nice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

